# How to open .toast file without Toast ?



## duprat (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi,

How can I open an .toast file image created with Toast 5 in a iMac without Toast 5 ? 

Please help...


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2003)

Double-click it. 

Disk copy can mount .toast images as it does .dmg and .img images.  If double clicking it doesn't work, control-click and choose open with, or open DiskCopy directly from Applications/Utilities and choose file->mount image.  I don't think you can burn the .toast file from DiskCopy, but depending on its contents you could probably copy the files into a new folder and make a .dmg out of it..


----------



## duprat (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi,

Thanks for the tip. I'll try it.

If I could just open the .toast and recover the contents I'll be very, very happy.

Regards,


----------

